
20 cognitive biases that screw up your decisions - based2
http://uk.businessinsider.com/cognitive-biases-that-affect-decisions-2015-8?utm_source=feedly?r=US&IR=T
======
based2
src:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/finance/comments/4mo8bu/cognitive_b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/finance/comments/4mo8bu/cognitive_biases_that_may_affect_your_investment/)

